# how to mount the same file system in more than one place in mac os x



## yogish (Jul 2, 2008)

how can i mount a same file system(device) in more than one place in mac os x?.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 2, 2008)

I believe you just use the standard UNIX "mount" command to mount the device to more than one target directory.


----------



## yogish (Jul 2, 2008)

Device is automatically getting mounted at /Volumes/UNTITLED.
i have created temp directory in /Volumes
when a type "mount /dev/disk2s1 /Volumes/temp"
i am getting resources busy error.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 2, 2008)

You could also use the diskutil command to mount the volumes properly.


----------



## yogish (Jul 2, 2008)

Device /dev/disk1s1 is getting automounted on /Volumes/UNTITLED.
i want to mount the device again on different path like /Volumes/temp.
so that i can have same device mounted at two different place.
When i type " mount /dev/disk1s1 /Volumes/temp" in Terminal , i get the following message : /dev/disk1s1 on /Volumes/temp: Resource busy

Can anyone help me in this?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 3, 2008)

First, use diskutil to unmount the volume from where it's being automounted.  Then, make sure the directory that you're trying to mount to actually exists.  Once those two things have been done, you should be able to use diskutil or the mount command to point the mount to where you want it to go.


----------



## yogish (Jul 4, 2008)

i unmounted the volume using diskutil.
created two directory temp and temp1 in /Volumes.
used diskutil to mount the device: diskutil mount /dev/disk2s1.
it got mounted to /Volumes/UNTITLED.
Now how do i mount the device again?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Unmount the volumes again using diskutil and then force them to the directory you want with the mount command as follows:



> mount /dev/disk1s1 /Volumes/temp



Diskutil wants to mount them the way OS X automatically mounts everything...in /Volumes with the name of the volume itself (in this case, "UNTITLED").  If you notice, it will also show on the Desktop when it's loaded this way.  If you mounted them manually using mount, they won't show up on the desktop as a mounted drive....just as a directory in /Volumes.


----------

